# How to save a photo that I viewed in 50% zoom



## NJMom130 (Apr 25, 2003)

I have a picture of a ring that I took from a distance. I focused in on the stones of the ring so they can be seen very clearly. I zoom in at between 50% and 75% but when I save it to my hard drive the picture reverts back to its original far away shot.

How do I save the picture with the zoom percentage I want?

Nancy


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

If you have a sample I can show you how in Photoshop. You can probably do it in PSP or other similar apps as well.


----------



## Mulderator (Feb 20, 1999)

Tell us what you are using to view the picture, i.e., what program? I would recommend downloading a free image viewer called IrfanView which many here use and then we can tell you how to do all kinds of neat things with the photo--zoom, crop, enhance, etc. and how to save it with the changes.


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

Look in the help file for Crop. It is easy to do with most editors or viewers.

After you crop out the part you dont want it will stay that way. If it doesnt show up large enough onscreen after cropping you can resample back larger, but that isnt likely if you are cropping only half from a digital photo. If you have to do that it is under Resize or Resample in the help file.


----------

